# sketchup help



## scruffy (Aug 17, 2013)

I've designed a milling attachment to scale for my lathe based on bazmak's mini lathe one and can't figure out how to get it into a form that I can print, has anyone got any idea how to get a 2D drawing with measurements out of a 3D model on sketchup?


----------



## m_kilde (Aug 17, 2013)

Maybe this can help

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/13100/create-shop-drawings


----------



## Draw-Tech (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Scruffy

Check with the manufacturer of the software, most have a viewing program for free, where you should be able to pull dimensions from.

Jack
Draw-Tech


----------



## kvom (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's something that might work.

1) Convert the skp file to stl using this:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/stl4su/

2) Load the stl file into CamBam (you can get a free trial version).  CB has a measurement tool.

3) Take plane slices through the surface. Each slice results in a collection of polylines.  Organize the polylines in the drawing area, delete the surface, and export as DXF.

4) Read into a 2d Cad program to add dimensions and print.


----------



## old-and-broken (Aug 28, 2013)

I have never printed anything from Sketchup, but you can get 2-D views in the progrom.  See the 3 steps in the attached picture.







Select "PARALLEL PROJECTION" from the camera drop down menu.

Again in the camera drop down menu, select a view direction(TOP is selected in the picture)

The program print features will need to be investigated by myself before I can tell you how to print the view.


----------



## 44-henry (Sep 2, 2013)

There may be a plugin that will help you with that, I have one that will create orthographic views out of a Sketchup file. What you really need is Layout that is a feature of the pro version. If you are an educator you can get the pro version for free, students can get it for a nominal fee as well. Both versions come with Layout. 

If you don't have that option, or any connections that do, you could look at the Draftsight that is offered by Dassault. This is a free, no strings attached, clone version of AutoCAD and provides you a very powerful 2D platform. If you have ever run AutoCAD you will not have any trouble running this program, but there is a learning curve if all you have is Sketchup experience.


----------

